# morning sickness questions



## beautifuloaks

SO I have sick a lot lately, but I'm not throwing up

It starts when I get hungry, when I get hungry, I feel sick and it goes away after I eat but then it comes back and I feel sick all night long.

Is this normal for morning sickness? Like is this a symptom of morning sickness?


----------



## MelM

Sounds like mine the only time I generally feel well is when I'm eating and then it will come back soon after that


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sounds like mine too! I have been told that eating small meals regularly is supposed to help :flower:


----------



## beautifuloaks

Awe man, this is aweful!

I'm comforted to know that I'm not the only one like this....ugh...but all day! This is just so aweful.

Any advice? Small meals? Does ginger ale of tums help anyone else?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Twinnings do a lemon and ginger tea which is supposed to be a great help! Also I try to have a snack on either an apple or some seeds/nuts every few hours and it has been a relief.

Does anyone find that some days their morning sickness just goes?


----------



## Leliana

This is basically my situation. I haven't been physically sick yet but I wake up feel queasy and it only goes away when I eat. At first I used to feel hunger and the sickness was linked to that but now the nausea is there pretty much all the time and I force myself to eat because it does help.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Leliana how far along are you? x


----------



## Leliana

Officially using my LMP I'll be 8 weeks on Wednesday but it's more like 7 weeks today as I know I ovulated late. My sickness started about a week ago but it's been getting steadily worse!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks hun, having the usual paranoia due to mild symptoms :wacko:


----------



## Leliana

Mine were still mild at your stage hun. The nausea was definitely not a full-time thing, in fact I was boasting that I might be one of those lucky women that don't suffer from it! How wrong can one woman be...


----------



## Sciencegal

My first pregnancy was HORRIBLE - exactly what you're describing. I would be so nauseous that the thought of food made me sick, but the only way to make it better was to actually eat something. I kept Saltines with me at all times. I would even keep them on my nightstand because it would wake me up multiple times throughout the night. Nothing "morning" about it - it was all day, every day. 

I am currently 5 weeks and it is slowly starting. Last week I was wishing for ms to feel pregnant, but now I'm getting a few reminders of how bad it was...

Just find something that you can get (and keep) down and take it everywhere with you. Take a few bites whenever it starts. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------

